# Unpopular? opinion: Facial asymmetry aint the worst



## joeveniro (Aug 14, 2020)

Look at this guy, do you think he cares about his face being assymetric ? he does not give a shit.
its normal, dont think too much about it









edit: his name is Andrei Andrei, he is a model


----------



## Warlow (Aug 14, 2020)

water is wet, very few faces are perfectly symmetrical


----------



## wasted (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## joeveniro (Aug 14, 2020)

wasted said:


> View attachment 588882


tf? wasnt this guy supposed to be hella hot?


----------



## joeveniro (Aug 14, 2020)

Warlow said:


> water is wet, very few faces are perfectly symmetrical


yeah but theres a lot of people out there that think it matters a LOT, its painfull to see


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Aug 14, 2020)

IMO most perfectly symmetrical people are recessed since if your bones have Not grown theres no bones to be assymetrical


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 14, 2020)

i agree


----------



## wasted (Aug 14, 2020)

joeveniro said:


> tf? wasnt this guy supposed to be hella hot?


He is. His face isn't symmetrical though which proves symmetry doesn't matter much.


----------



## godirl (Aug 14, 2020)

only my left cheek is hollow because of asymmetries  I want both my cheeks to be hollow


----------



## wasted (Aug 14, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> IMO most perfectly symmetrical people are recessed since if your bones have Not grown theres no bones to be assymetrical


What the fuck are you talking about? Recessed people do have bones unless deformed lmao.


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Aug 14, 2020)

wasted said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? Recessed people do have bones unless deformed lmao.


Yes i dont know if my theory is legit But at Young ages most people are symmetrical , the assymetry seems to happen later on in Puberty But if your face stays the same (recessed) there is higher chance to be symmetrical No? This is my bro science theory dont Take it serious


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 14, 2020)

unpopular opinion: greycels should be banned on sight


----------



## Chadlitecel (Aug 14, 2020)

simmetry is the biggest meme


----------



## TITUS (Aug 14, 2020)

The longer your jaw the more chances of asymmetry. It's bad regardless, stop coping.


----------



## Polka (Aug 14, 2020)

Just look good from one side theory


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Aug 14, 2020)

first name: Andrei 
last name: Andrei
 U mirin?


----------

